# Sunterra SunOptions - watch for increases



## girard (Oct 25, 2006)

Received the new SunOptions directory yesterday, and noticed that the number of points to book at Polynesian Isles has been increased:  Jan by 500 pts, Feb-Mar by 1000 points!  Anyone else notice other increases?


----------



## Spence (Oct 25, 2006)

Haven't gotten mine yet.  They were all supposedly mailed early last week.  Been checking to see if they posted it online and they haven't.


----------



## Spence (Oct 26, 2006)

girard said:
			
		

> Received the new SunOptions directory yesterday.


How was it delivered, USPS, UPS, other?


----------



## svwoude (Oct 26, 2006)

I received mine today, it came USPS. Haven't had a chance to look through it yet.

Steve
www.lsfhome.com


----------



## bobcat (Oct 26, 2006)

*Sunterra*



			
				svwoude said:
			
		

> I received mine today, it came USPS. Haven't had a chance to look through it yet.
> 
> Steve
> www.lsfhome.com


 Spence, Received mine today, came in the mail. There were 3 books.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 26, 2006)

mine came in the mail several days ago.


----------



## Spence (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm on the 'right' coast but in this case I guess it's the wrong coast.  There's supposed to be some changes in member Benefits, also.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Oct 29, 2006)

I got mine today. I don't see any changes at first glance. Even if they wanted to make changes, in their current financial position, they probably can't afford the cost of redoing the pages.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 29, 2006)

As of 10/30/2006 I have not rec'd the new 2007 directory.  I lived on the east coast.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 30, 2006)

Rec'd 2007 Club SunOptions materials today and Greensprings Plantation MF for 2007.


----------



## Spence (Oct 30, 2006)

I got mine today, too.  A cursory glance at the SunOptions Directory says:


Why is Peak Season significantly different for Scottsdale Villa Mirage and Scottsdale Links, just a mile or two apart?  (Not a change from last year)

Coconut Mallory no longer has a price for Low Season 4,500, no weeks are so designated, nor were they.

Polynesian Isles, Mid and High Season weeks all went up a bit but Peak Season weeks came down.

Hololani Resort no longer listed. (???)

Turkish Gulet never made it to the book, still seen on Sunterra.com with the note, only available to book for 2006.  Would have really liked to have tried it but couldn’t fit it in to 2006.


----------



## Spence (Oct 30, 2006)

The quick overview of the SunGlances:


Adds the existence of the newly formed Club Sunterra Vacations Trust Hawaii – CSVH

Deletes Hololani, adds Misiones del Cabo from/to the Worldwide Resort Locations Map and the Resort List.  Deletes the little circle that was meant to represent Turkish Gulets from the Worldwide Resort Locations Map.  Accompanying letter says MdC will be ready to book Summer07.

Adds a ‘Members Guide’ to the list of printed materials, I’ve not seen one of these.

Adds TravelOptions to Member Benefits.  Cashing in points for travel booked through Sunterra Travel.

Reservation Protection Plan – Increases the price by $2 but now allows cancellation anytime prior to end of Sunterra business day the day before check-in.  I’ve heard that it’s then discounted by $2 if you book online… Elite prices also increased by same amount.

Fees slightly increased for the processing of Member Benefits (AirOptions, FeeOptions, MileOptions, CruiseOptions, SunQuests, TravelOptions).

I guess they won’t change the online PDF versions of SunOptions Directory and SunGlances until 1Jan07?


----------

